# Mystery building in Suffolk Nov 12



## Andymacg (Nov 17, 2012)

Somewhere along the A14 close to Felixstowe is a wood, now several times over the past month ive caught,site of a building in the wood .So now most of leaves had fallen and I had time to stop and get some pics and have a mooch round'.
Now what the building was for is a mystery to me although I'm guesssing it may be military going by the design, but I am possibly wrong anyway . so on with the pics















































oh yes and it some of the strangest floors Ive ever seen 
















Now I was pleasently surprised to find this in this part of the building
















what it was for I havent a clue but I'm amazed that it hasnt been nicked by the pikeys


----------



## dangerous dave (Nov 17, 2012)

looks like some sort of power distribution thing ?


----------



## mookster (Nov 17, 2012)

definitely looks like some sort of electrical substation type building


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2012)

WW2 era generator set and power distribution building. I have no idea what for, a location would be handy.


----------



## Andymacg (Nov 17, 2012)

krela said:


> WW2 era generator set and power distribution building. I have no idea what for, a location would be handy.



http://wtp2.appspot.com/wheresthepa...393526&lon=1.2954908609390259&gz=18&oz=8&gt=1


thats directly onto the spot of the building hope that helps


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice find thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2012)

I can't find anything relating to it, but looking on google earth there are a lot of heavy earthworks around there that suggest something quite significant. It definitely looks WW2 era to me though or 1950s at the latest.


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2012)

Wheeee I get there eventually, it's an old GCI radar site. 

http://www.airfieldinformationexchange.org/community/showthread.php?25-Trimley-Heath


----------



## gingrove (Nov 17, 2012)

Andymacg said:


> http://wtp2.appspot.com/wheresthepa...393526&lon=1.2954908609390259&gz=18&oz=8&gt=1
> 
> 
> thats directly onto the spot of the building hope that helps



Further along the track on the photo there seems to be a round feature possibly a large coastal artilery emplacement?


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2012)

gingrove said:


> Further along the track on the photo there seems to be a round feature possibly a large coastal artilery emplacement?



No, it's 5 miles inland. It's all the radar site. D looped roads are pretty common to a lot of military sites, much better than turning circles.


----------



## Andymacg (Nov 17, 2012)

cheers folks so I was right in my guess of it being a military building design


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice find,great photos.


----------



## outkast (Nov 17, 2012)

its trimley radar site.

theres a flooded bunker out the back


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 18, 2012)

looks interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## JayGeeBSE (Dec 22, 2020)

Trimley does have a cold war era anti-aircraft gun site, but that's the other side of the A14. On private land with many discouraging signs. You can see parts including the generator and stores blocks from a distance but to be honest Google aerial gives the best view.


----------

